# Best Way/place To Sell My Raymond Weil Stg 00307



## Cardigan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I wonâ€™t bore you with the reasons why. . . . . . I want to sell my Raymond Weil Parsifal (STG 00307) gents wrist watch which bought new in February 2008. I have the original receipt, international guarantee, links and box. The condition of the watch is indistinguishable from new. Iâ€™d appreciate advice on the best way/place to sell it and estimates on what would be a fair price.

Thanks

PS: How do I post pictures of the watch?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Get another 49 posts under your belt and you can sell it on here or failing that there is always fleabayÃŸ


----------



## Cardigan (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi again,

I recognise eBay is probably the best place for me to sell on but would much appreciate some idea of the least I should accept. I paid USD1,380 for it last February which at that time was about Â£800 and now is about Â£900. Would I be too ambitious in hoping to get something between Â£400 and Â£500, I just dont know how well or not watches hold their price?

Thanks


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If you want to get a minimum amount for it then just put a reserve on the watch atleast that way you know it wont go too cheap


----------

